# starfish



## Outsider

What is this animal called in your language?

Does your language make the same connection with stars as English?

Thanks in advance. 
____

In Portuguese, it's called *estrela-do-mar*, sea star.


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

_rozgwiazda _("gwiazda" = "star")


----------



## Lello4ever

In Italian is "stella marina"


----------



## Efner

*Español:

*Estrella de mar ( sea star)*

Gallego:

*Estrela de mar (sea star)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:* denizyıldızı _(sea star)_


----------



## Alijsh

*Persian*: setâreye daryâyi (setâre: star; daryâyi: marine)


----------



## Woland

Romanian : steaua de mare (something like sea star)


----------



## DearPrudence

French: *étoile de mer* (estrella de mar/sea star)


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*meritähti* = "sea star"

Swedish:

*sjöstjärna* = "sea star"

German:

(der) *Seestern *= "sea star"

Judging from the replies up to now, English seems to be an exception in this case


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, *marstelo* (sea star) is the common name.  The more scientific name is *asterio*.  The latter word comes from the Latin _aster_, star.


----------



## mimi2

Vietnamese: 
*sao biển*
sao = star
biển = sea


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Jūros žvaigždė


----------



## jaxlarus

Greek:
*αστερίας *[asterías]
αστέρι [astéri] = star


----------



## Joannes

In Dutch we also have a 'sea star' (*zeester*).


----------



## CrazyArcher

Russian:
Морская звезда [morskaya zvezda] = 'sea star'

Hebrew:
כוכב ים [kokhav yam] = 'sea star'


----------



## heaa

Hungarian:

tengeri csillag - "sea star"


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
hvězdice 
(hvězda=star)


----------



## Maja

CrazyArcher said:


> Russian:
> Морская звезда [morskaya zvezda] = 'sea star'


Similar in Serbian: *morska zvezda* / *морска звезда* (star -> zvezda/ звезда).


----------



## Outsider

In Latin: *stella maris*, "sea star".


----------



## tantan

Maja said:


> Similar in Serbian: *morska zvezda* / *морска звезда* (star -> zvezda/ звезда).



Similar in Bulgarian
морска звезда - sea star
I guess just the accents are different from Serbian


----------



## Petter

Norwegian: sjøstjerne
sjø = sea
stjerne = star


----------



## Tjahzi

Only the English believe it's a fish!


----------



## EmilyD

In English it is, also, called a *Sea star.
*_
Nomi_


----------



## poul

Danish: søstjerne
sø - sea
stjerne - star


----------

